

Ask HN: HN Timeouts Today? - avner

Is HN being a bit sluggish today for you? I've experienced multiple timeouts all day today. 
/ Could just be my ISP
======
moe
<http://hnstatus.net/>

------
pg
I think Rtm installed something on the server this morning.

